# Tactical Pistol Course Reviews?



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

I am looking for input and reviews from anyone who has attended a specialized tactical pistol course. I'm not referring to local NRA courses or CC classes. I mean multiple day intensive courses like Gunsite, Magpul, Vickers, I.C.E., etc.

I would like to attend one (or several!) in the future but with the expense of the courses, supplies, time, and travel I would like to have as much information as possible before I decide which one. 

Thanks! :mrgreen:


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

http://www.handgunforum.net/tactics...world-class-instructors-great-facilities.html

Check out this thread on frontsight if you haven't yet


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

> : Reviews of classes I've taken
> 
> *InSights Training Center - General Defensive Handgun*
> *
> ...





> Reviews of classes my wife has taken:
> 
> *Insights Two-Day General Defensive Handgun Class
> *
> ...





> Pretty good write up of a Vickers class.
> *Vickers Tactical Advanced Carbine and Handgun 3 day class review
> *


I'll be taking some more Suarez stuff this spring, taking the Point Shooting Progressions, the wife is heading back to TDI for Pistols 1-3, then we're both going back for Partner Tactics.




Really want to check out Thunder Ranch in Oregon and the Firearms Academy of Seattle and I'll possibly be going to the Sig Academy for a week this Summer is the stars align properly...that will be a good time.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I see you are from Wisconsin, I am not sure where in Wisconsin you are from, but last year I attended Midwest traing group in Mt. Carroll Illinios (Close to Dubuque Iowa) with 2 of my buddies and we were very happy with the course the instructors and the results.

Midwest Training Group

Check them out a real good pretty local class for you to check into. I am going again in 2012.

RCG


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

Anyone here attended one of the popular training academies like Haley Strategic, Costa Ludus, Vickers Tactical, Gunsite, Magpul Dynamics, Front Sight, I.C.E, etc? Where did you go and how did you like it? Thanks!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Here's the review of the last Suarez Class I took:

*Guns, Guns, & More Gosh Darn Guns: AAR: Suarez Intl. Point Shooting Progressions - April 21-22 w/ Roger Phillips and Greg Nichols*

I've had some friends take Vickers and I.C.E. (Pincus) and they've all been happy.

I really, really want to take a class with Ken Hackathorn before he retires.


----------

